# Tiled! - a cubing inspired mobile puzzle game



## CodingCuber (Mar 8, 2021)

For the past month and a half or so, I've been developing a mobile puzzle game called "Tiled!" (you may have seen it on the r/Cubers subreddit). It has many similarities to twisty puzzles in terms of the logic and identifying solutions. I decided to share this here because I think it is something that cubers will really enjoy.






I would also appreciate anyone wanting to test the game out or offer feedback and ideas. If this is something you are interested in, please join the Discord: https://discord.gg/SpHBc74AbT


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2021)

Cool! Is it like a multicolored Lights Out game in that it colors the von Neumann (Manhattan distance) neighborhood?


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 8, 2021)

qwr said:


> Cool! Is it like a multicolored Lights Out game in that it colors the von Neumann (Manhattan distance) neighborhood?


Spot on. It also has a lot of other twists like special tiles that only activate under certain circumstances.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice! The general aesthetics of the app look pretty cool too.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice! This looks really cool and well done


----------

